# 03 silverado radiator flush



## thermo (Apr 16, 2011)

Whats the best way to flush the radiator on an 03 silverado? it has the 5.3. Also how come GM has deleted the radiator cap on the engines? thanks.


----------



## chevyzrule810 (Oct 5, 2010)

I'm a service technician and anytime someone I know wants a coolant or radiator flushed I bring it to work and do it.I have heard of people using a garden hose to flush it but I'm not sure how effective it is. See what others say to do.


----------



## JimRoss (Sep 23, 2003)

I believe GM's recommended coolant change is 5 years/100,000 miles. You may not even need it changed yet.

I take mine to the dealer. $100 and it's done. No need to find someplace to take the used coolant. You get a good system flush cemical run through it and know it was replaced totaly with new coolant.


----------



## BlizzardBeater (Aug 29, 2010)

Being an 03 would make it at least 8 years old. I would recommend a proffessional flush, that Dex-cool stuff is pretty potent. You dont just want to flush it, you want it cleaned. Im not a huge fan of Dex-cool, I usually replace it with the long life, all color replacement antifreeze. i beleive I use the peak brand.


----------



## JimRoss (Sep 23, 2003)

BlizzardBeater;1332621 said:


> Being an 03 would make it at least 8 years old.


Your correct, I was thinking it was an 08...getting old, CRS happens.



> I would recommend a proffessional flush, that Dex-cool stuff is pretty potent. You dont just want to flush it, you want it cleaned.


Agreed, thats why I have the stealership do it.



> Im not a huge fan of Dex-cool, I usually replace it with the long life, all color replacement antifreeze. i beleive I use the peak brand.


I understand that the major problem with dex is not changing it when it needs it. They have addressed the gasket problem long ago. If the OP doesnt have a leak now, he should be good as long as it's changed. I do know its not good to mix the dex with anything else, no matter if it states it is compable with dex.


----------



## BlizzardBeater (Aug 29, 2010)

JimRoss;1332660 said:


> Your correct, I was thinking it was an 08...getting old, CRS happens.
> 
> I understand that the major problem with dex is not changing it when it needs it. They have addressed the gasket problem long ago. If the OP doesnt have a leak now, he should be good as long as it's changed. I do know its not good to mix the dex with anything else, no matter if it states it is compable with dex.


Ya, dont worry about it. I seem to be having A LOT more of those days than I've had before lol. Thumbs Up

My problems with Dex-cool arent with gaskets, as they have fixed that issue, it's what happens to it when it does go bad. It's just been my personal experience to find that Dex-cool has lost its usefulness long before its expected life. But this is truely one of those to each his own things. In my honest opinion, I beleve that coolant, regardless of type of color, should be fully exchanged every 3 years/50,000 miles, whichever comes first.


----------



## thermo (Apr 16, 2011)

Thanks for the help. So do you all think the best bet is to take it to the dealership and let them do it?


----------

